# حصريا:برنامج الهاب 4.4 لحساب الاحمال الحراريه للتكييف



## eng.nescafee (24 يونيو 2009)

وتستمر المفاجات قنبله البرامج هاب 4.4 الخاص بشركه كاريير وهو برنامج خاص بحساب الاحمال الحراريه يمكنك تحميله من هنا


----------



## eng.nescafee (24 يونيو 2009)

ايه ياجماعه فين الردود


----------



## محمد تكيف (24 يونيو 2009)

فين البرنامج انا مش عارف احمله


----------



## eng.nescafee (25 يونيو 2009)

هتلاقي حاجه تحت خالص في اخر الصفحه اسمها
download link
هتلاقي فيها لينك التحميل


----------



## شهدشهد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## بى بى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomfor (25 فبراير 2010)

ممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مؤيدرشيد (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز و*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز على البرنامج ولكن حملت البرنامج وطلب من رقم سر للecat حيث ان البرنامج لايفتح معىecat


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (27 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى العزيز على البرنامج ولكن حملت البرنامج وطلب من رقم سر للecat حيث ان البرنامج لايفتح معى*
والرجاء افادتنا على طريق تنزيله بالتربي وكيفيه الحصول على الكود وموافاتنا بالرقم السرى​


----------



## بو عمار (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## حسام محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر الك 
بس لو في عندك شرح للبرنامج باللغة العربية بكون الك من الشاكرين 
او اذا في مشروع انت مشتغلوا ع الهاب ممكن تضيفوا لو سمحت 
ومرة تانية الف شكر الك 
اخوك حسام


----------



## meng_mohammed (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedtolba (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم علي البرنامج الرائع 

تسلم علي المجهود


----------



## fathey naeem (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Ma7ame7o (14 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك جدا جدا ع المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## Ma7ame7o (14 فبراير 2012)

هل عندك الشرح بالعربى وخصوصا حالات التوتال فرش اير وخلافة


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## وفا12 (24 أغسطس 2012)

رائع وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبقري التكييف (23 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...*:28:


----------



## mohammed nsr (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكور ياباش لكن البرنامج مكرك ولا يحتاج الي **** وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 مايو 2013)

شكور اخي العزيز و*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## masbero (11 يوليو 2013)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## next life (12 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور اخوي
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## amani66 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

le blog est introuvable. merci


----------

